# Bucket Mouth!!!!!



## USM IS (Jul 9, 2010)

Remember that bird has a seven foot wingspan! I can't catch fish that big!


----------



## EricD (Jul 9, 2010)

That is one big old fish he has! Nice action shot!


----------



## BPetrafassi (Jul 18, 2010)

Very cool! I like that you got shots of it eating.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 18, 2010)

great shot!


----------

